# Any one waiting for second nhs ivf/icsi go??



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

hiya just wondering oif anyone out there is in the same boat as me and waiitng to have second go . i got appt january 4th hopeing get the go ahead to start again be nice to chat to someone waiting ....

look forward to hearing off u jo xxx


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Jo

I have just strated my 2nd NHS go, fingers crossed they let you go ahead with your in Jan the waiting is the worst bit

Jules


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Jo,

This cycle i am on is my 2nd NHS go too.....is your appt in jan your follow up or your planning appt?  If its your planning appt then i would imagine you would prob stat a couple of months later...we had our planning appt 21st July and started the cycle in October.

Jo xx


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi Jo, we are waiting for our 2nd NHS go.  Had our first cycle in April/May this year.  We then had our follow up on 9th Sept.  Mr G told us we could expect to wait approx 6 months until our 2nd go, so I guess we are looking at somewhere around March next year. xx


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

i had tx sep - follow up oct and when saw je last she said about my weight and just said c u in january who knows nice to see few offf us waiting for second go x


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

right heard about a form that got a be filled out  for 2 nh nhs go i aint had one ?? where i go to get one and what is the form??   xxx


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi jo ring up and ask for one you could try asking for a planning appoint too. Have you actually had a letter with your date for an appoint in jan? If not i would def enquire


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

yeah had a letter with date for january 4th 2011 ill ring monday and see about form .


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Jo its just a quick questionnaire they get you to complete takes about 5 mins if I remember right. I did mine during my follow up appointment.


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

At my follow up in Sept, Mr G didn't think I needed to fill in a form as he had spoken to me and confirmed that I did want a second go.  However when I rang up a few weeks ago to see where about on the list I was, the lady I spoke to said I did need to fill a form in, but as yet I've not recieved one.


----------

